# spring rates for a MkVI GLI



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

SO I have searched in here and haven't found anything and I am looking for specific information about spring rates. I have an H&R coilover setup right now, on a 2012 GLI, and they run a progressive rate spring. I am going to be running in the Silver State Classic Challenge and I am in the process of researching spring rates so I can swap to a linear rate spring. I do drive the car on the street so I have to make some compromises here and there. I know someone in here has to race one of these cars and I need to feel you guys out for spring rates on the car. I have zero experience with the MkVI platform I just know a few of the issues I also need to address in regards to camber and some issues the car has with the subframe shifting under heavy loads.

TL;DR

Let's hear some spring rate suggestions for road racing a 2012 GLI that also sees the street.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Seriously? I thought this was a motorsport forum? Does anyone have any input?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have 3 mk5 GTI's with anze 3 way adjusted coilovers with Penske inserts. pro custom setup. we use 600lb spings all around. running 2.5* camber front and 2.2 rear. camber plates are a must for the front. get as MUCH caster in the front as possible. leave the stock sway bar in the front and upgrade the rear. if you go with this aggressive of a setup, do the softest setup on the sway bar in the rear, I think 500's would be better for the car. ours cars are very aggressive and have big areo on them as well.
also, get the tyrol sport subframe shim kit to center and lock the subframe. front control arm upgraded bushings help a ton. we have custom cnc control arms but you can get just the bushings for stock ones.
what struts/coilovers are you running?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Right now I am running the H&R street performance coilovers. I want to run different springs on them and I figure the valving on the shocks will handle it. Sounds weird to run the same spring rates front and rear. I imagine your aero stuff may have an effect on that.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

It may...but we did that before on the last mk5 gti and it had way less aero.... worked mint. but also depends on the strut


----------

